# Asphalt Shingles & The Code



## Glenn (Jul 6, 2018)

Here's a YouTube video with stories and experiences I bet many of you can relate to, roof inspections.  It is the fifth video in my ICC-approved, online course, Asphalt Shingles & The Code at www.buildingcodecollege.com  To those that have been around for a while...yes...I have more than just deck classes now...finally!  2.8 CEU's for one low price, or there is a coupon on the homepage for everyone to take one course (including CEU's) for free.  Thanks for your support and mild* harassment for my self promotion.  I do hope you enjoy the video...I share some of my more humorous photos (like roof dogs!)





*mild (adjective):
1) Of only moderate severity
2) Gentle and not easily provoked.


----------



## ICE (Jul 6, 2018)

Alrighty then Glen....I watched the entire thing......how many CEU is that.  I think I'll place it in the ICC sponsored category.  Three CEU sounds about right.

I got a kick out of the wrong roof story.  I went to a wrong house for an el. service upgrade.  The occupant was a tenant and led me to the panel.  It was an old mess.  A bit of head scratching and it hit me.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 6, 2018)

ICE said:


> Alrighty then Glen....I watched the entire thing......how many CEU is that.  I think I'll place it in the ICC sponsored category.  Three CEU sounds about right.
> 
> I got a kick out of the wrong roof story.  I went to a wrong house for an el. service upgrade.  The occupant was a tenant and led me to the panel.  It was an old mess.  A bit of head scratching and it hit me.


For you, ICE, I'm thinking it's very few CEU's.  You've got to have seen everything by now.  What Continuing Education Units could you possible still need! Ha, Ha!

Yeah...More then once I've been on the wrong roof.  Darn, cr, ct, ln, st, ave, blvd's we have around here.


----------

